# Where's Maury when I need him???



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Soo...not sure that my 100% Boer kids are...100% Boer. We bought mom (registered 100%) back in October and were told to expect November kids out of their 100% buck. She was enourmous with a full udder. We had her in with our registered Boer buck for about 2 weeks until we found a spot for her (pretty hateful ol' girl). November comes and goes and around January the girl ballooned out even more. Soo...we suspected that our buck got her.

Then, these 3 cuties appear.








Yes, we are having to bottle feed because mom isn't producing milk. Yay...

Now, I don't want to be a cynical, but I don't think these are Boer kids. For one, they are smaller then other kids that we have had (not by much, but enough to catch my eye), the red roan and black with brown points strike me as "Nigerian" colors, and their little folded ears stick straight out.

They are cute as a button and we love them all the same, but I wanted some other opinions before I list them in 3 months. I will definitely not be trying to register them.

Here's some of the kids that are definitely from our buck for reference.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Do you have a picture of them that’s less blurry?
Also, a picture of mom?
They are very cute!
That is a mystery for sure!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree that those do not look like fullblood boer babies. The black one with the red markings definitely gives it away. 

Good on you for being responsible and wanting to know more before listing them. They sure are adorable though!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Can you ask the person you got jer from what other bucks they have on their place? And since they said the kids would be fb boer.... i might would be looking into doing dna on her just to make sure she is. Sorry the kidlets are not what you expected! But they are cuties.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Mom and dad are both paints. Dad is out of a red tiger dapple and does have some black in his line, so that's why I didn't question it for a while.


















My buck is my profile picture. He is also behind mom in the picture above.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't get home until almost dark, and they are wiggly little gremlins. I'll try to get better pictures of the roan. He and the black are my daughter's favorites, so all's well that ends well. I was looking forward to registering some kidlets (consider that stolen!!), but healthy will do.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Can you ask the person you got jer from what other bucks they have on their place? And since they said the kids would be fb boer.... i might would be looking into doing dna on her just to make sure she is. Sorry the kidlets are not what you expected! But they are cuties.


They are adamant that she was with no other bucks. Seeing as I had to pester him for 3 months for papers (he "forgot them", then the post office lost them, yada, yada...) I will not be purchasing from him again. She is not my most expensive goat, but she was up there. I'm retiring her after this crop of kids too, so it's a double punch to the wallet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

svgoats said:


> They are adamant that she was with no other bucks. Seeing as I had to pester him for 3 months for papers (he "forgot them", then the post office lost them, yada, yada...) I will not be purchasing from him again. She is not my most expensive goat, but she was up there. I'm retiring her after this crop of kids too, so it's a double punch to the wallet.


Oh no why retiring her so soon after you got her? So sorry!


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

I did not think to check her udder when I purchased her. She has mastitis on both sides and according to the vet, her mammary glands are done. She loves her kids though and gives them lots of love, she just cannot feed them. 

We also knew that she was nearing retirement age when we bought her. I don't like pushing my goats to hard after a certain age. As long as she doesn't cause too much ruckus, she will be a field ornament. Lol


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute kids.

Sorry mama has mastitis, that is a shame. 

The last kids pictured are not Boer.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

I figured not. Toot. Maybe they can be in a different weight bracket then her Boer wether's. We never win anyways! Lol


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Costume Contest is more our speed. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How fun, it looks like the kids are having fun too...that’s a win win in my book!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The kids don’t look Boer, but are definitely super cute!


----------

